
Europe struggles to attract tech talent even as US closes doors - JumpCrisscross
http://www.politico.eu/article/why-europe-still-lacks-silicon-valleys-sex-appeal/
======
Boothroid
I think language is currently a massive hurdle for Europe (UK excepted) in
attracting workers. Tech is fundamentally centred around English, to the
extent that not being able to use English could be considered a hindrance, and
thus most non-native English speaking techies are likely to speak English, and
therefore English speaking countries are probably a more natural destination
for them.

I would love to work in Europe but having to make the massive investment of
time into learning another language just to be able to function in every day
life is a huge disincentive.

You also have to consider culture. The UK is in some ways still a class
ridden, backward, semi-feudal society, but in terms of business it seems to be
easier to get things done than most of the rest of Europe. It does seem from
what I've read like initiative and entrepreneurialism has a harder time in
Europe (outside the UK). I'd speculate that there are powerful vested
interests that act to discourage a change to the status quo, whereas the US/UK
are more capitalist and anarchic in their culture, and thus throw up more
successes.

